# What fitting should i use?



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Im looking for a permanent solution for this 3" pvc pipe. It is the overflow for a rain water system. Currently the caulk is not doing its job. Any suggestions would be great. 

I can drill a hole in the top of the tank for better access.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

A bulk head fitting


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> A bulk head fitting


No clue what that is. Can you please post a picture or link.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That would be my recommendation as well...

2" or smaller I'd say stop at Tractor Supply and grab them off the shelf...
3" gets a bit tougher...

http://www.mcmaster.com/#36895k117/=wus39h

A hole already in the tank can be used even a distance away by just sliding the interior parts of the bulkhead fitting down a wire guide to the hole being used.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

3 in and up you could use a flange with a back ring.


----------

